# advice needed on autoglym polish



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

need some advice on the above topic plz
have a phantom black tts black edition, its only 6 months old and has not been treated with any polish prior to me collecting the car. now the weathers got better i have 2 bottles of autoglym.
1x ultra deep shine
1x extra gloss protection.
have heard from somewhere its best to apply both to get maximum protection and shine,first the ultra and then the extra gloss..is this correct, and in the correct order ?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use the Autoglym resin polish & the high definition wax on my black TT. so that's not really an answer for you, have you checked the website for correct usage?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

tter said:


> have heard from somewhere its best to apply both to get maximum protection and shine,first the ultra and then the extra gloss..is this correct, and in the correct order ?


I think so, it's the order in which i apply them.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

tter said:


> need some advice on the above topic plz
> have a phantom black tts black edition, its only 6 months old and has not been treated with any polish prior to me collecting the car. now the weathers got better i have 2 bottles of autoglym.
> 1x ultra deep shine
> 1x extra gloss protection.
> have heard from somewhere its best to apply both to get maximum protection and shine,first the ultra and then the extra gloss..is this correct, and in the correct order ?


Ultra Deep Shine is a all-in-one stand alone product so you would use this alone.

Autoglym recommend Extra Gloss Protection be used with Super Resin Polish.
Use the Resin Polish first then EGP

If your paint is in great condition don't use the SRP, you won't need, it just go with Ultra Deep Shine or High Definition Wax.
Next time you was the car, dry then top up the wax with Aqua Wax.... Simple spray on and wipe off, no waiting.

If you go to Autoglym's web site there is a section, ask an expert... All the info is there for which product to use, what with and which order

Currently I use just High Def wax...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > need some advice on the above topic plz
> ...


thanks for the reply. as my car is only 6 months old the paintwork is still in A1 condition so UDS it is, as it says it's specifically for dark coloured cars and confirmed in their Q&A section


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey there TTR, would you like to join us on Sunday 3rd June, we're hooking up and doing a run which takes us up to Audi Tetbury and back down through lanes of Berks to Hungerford/Newbury area.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=266312

I'll post link here to the web site: http://www.wix.com/capald/auditts#!

VaderTTS


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

VaderTTS said:


> Hey there TTR, would you like to join us on Sunday 3rd June, we're hooking up and doing a run which takes us up to Audi Tetbury and back down through lanes of Berks to Hungerford/Newbury area.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=266312
> 
> ...


i would love to but unfortunately i am working. been to audi tetbury in work mode several times.might i suggest you consider audi swindon as their brand new purpose built showroom should be open by then and will dwarf the tetbury one. its a bit further but not that far from tetbury and i'm sure you would be made very welcome.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually just bought my new TTS from the Tetbury guys as they were brilliant compared to the Swindon bunch, and also been really impressed with their after sales so we bought an A1 Black edition from them as well...

... so we'll stick with Tetbury as route revolves around going through Tetbury anyway..... enjoy....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

VaderTTS said:


> Actually just bought my new TTS from the Tetbury guys as they were brilliant compared to the Swindon bunch, and also been really impressed with their after sales so we bought an A1 Black edition from them as well...
> 
> ... so we'll stick with Tetbury as route revolves around going through Tetbury anyway..... enjoy....


horses for courses i suppose.i've bought 3 tt's from swindon and been very pleased with the service. anyhow enjoy your roadtrip


----------

